# HELP - Rockford replacement pots



## sskloss (May 18, 2015)

Hi,

Does anyone know where to find replacement pots for 80’s-90’s Rockford Fosgate gear? I have a PA-1 HD I am refurbing/modifying and need to replace most of the pots. Mostly I am looking for 5k and 20k dual gang pots with what looks to be a 12.5mm (1/2” class?) body and flatted 6mm shaft. I have searched and searched, but cannot find anything close. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you,
Steve


----------

